# How to block Ultrasurf using Fortigate 200AA firewall



## thanhnm05 (Jul 26, 2012)

Hello,
I'm using Fortigate 200A firmware Versionv4.0.3,build0106,090616 and IPS Definitions 2.00673 (Updated 2009-08-11). Could you please show me how to block Utrasurf?

I wil appreciate you help.

Thank you,

Jackie.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome to TSF,

You were originally subscribed from *this Thread* but I had to move and create your own Thread to better assist you.

======================================
See if *this Article* helps, make sure to click on translate for you to understand the tutorial, it was originally written in another language, more like Russian if I'm not mistaken.

Also, in a near future please bookmark Fortinate KB Articles.


----------

